# Prolonged Induction



## aguelfi (Nov 11, 2008)

Can i bill for anything additional other than the delivery when a delivery has taken 3 days for induction?


----------



## aguelfi (Dec 31, 2008)

*Asking Again*

I'm going to ask this again, hoping I will get some replies.  
Can I bill for anything additional other than the delivery when a delivery has taken 3 days for induction?  For example if the pt is admitted for induction but the induction takes longer than expected the midwives want to charge for the admission and subsequent visits until the delivery.  I don't think it's billable but they went to a seminar and were told it was.  Any thoughts.


----------



## Kstrobel (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you should be able too. Did she have complications or prolonged labor?


----------



## aguelfi (Jan 5, 2009)

No complications.  I know for surgical procedures the surgeon can't bill for an admit prior to the sx unless there is a problem so how is this any different?


----------

